# Texas Style Beef Rub



## jwg299 (Dec 31, 2014)

*Texas Style Beef Rub*
Recommended for Beef

*INGREDIENTS:*

_3 tsp Kosher Salt_
_6 Tbsp Ground Black Pepper_
_3 tsp Granulated Sugar_
_1.5 tsp Ancho Chili Mix_
_1.5 tsp Mild Chili Powder_
_3 tsp Garlic Powder_
_3 tsp Granulated Onion_
_1 tsp Ground Cumin_
Combine all ingredients in a bowl and mix well. Makes about a cup. Sprinkle on meat and allow it to marinate overnight before cooking.

#Barbeque #TexasBBQ #Beef #BBQRub #BarbequeRub #Rubs













Texas Beef Rub 1.png



__ jwg299
__ Dec 31, 2014


----------



## bear55 (Dec 31, 2014)

Looks good, on my list to try.


----------



## jwg299 (Jan 14, 2015)

Bear55 said:


> Looks good, on my list to try.


Let me know what you think of it when you try it out.


----------



## downrange (Mar 18, 2015)

Thanks, i'm going to try this rub the next time I do beef short ribs on the grill.


----------



## jwg299 (Mar 18, 2015)

Downrange said:


> Thanks, i'm going to try this rub the next time I do beef short ribs on the grill.


be sure to give your thoughts after you try it.


----------



## dukeburger (Mar 18, 2015)

Will have to keep my eyes peeled for Ancho chili mix!


----------



## downrange (Apr 6, 2015)

How about Siracha powder instead of ancho powder?  Anyone try that?


----------

